# Looking for a Good local Roast to order supplier in Leeds/Wakefield area



## SirQuej (May 3, 2015)

As the title suggests really. I am based between Leeds & Wakefield and currently use the York coffee Emporium which is a great place but not really that local.

I am looking for a more local roaster that roasts to order so that I can order the beans and then collect them straight from the roaster so to speak?

Any suggestions?

Cheers


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

If you go for dark roasted beans i could suggest Limini in Bradford, not that this is relevant but they are my "go to" supplier.

I have them shipped but if you need some I will add on to my order for you. I'm in Netherton.

As Boots said, North Star in Leeds and there is Bean Brothers in Huddersfield but I haven't any experience of either.

Ian


----------



## SirQuej (May 3, 2015)

Thanks Ian

I too have ordered from Limini in the past and found them to be excellent. Service and coffee was top notch.

I'm going to drop in at North Star I think and see what they can do.

Thanks for the suggestions and also for the offer.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Had some great beans from North Star. There's foundry in Sheffield who have fantastic beans


----------



## HLS (Mar 24, 2016)

Another option for Leeds based, give a try to Maude Coffee Roasters


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Casa Espresso in Shipley. Nino is a lovely guy & very helpful.

http://www.casaespresso.co.uk


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

HLS said:


> Another option for Leeds based, give a try to Maude Coffee Roasters


just drinking a Maude right now. Beautiful coffees.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

And these guys are new & centrally located:

http://www.cielouk.com


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

edited - replied to wrong post


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Jez H said:


> And these guys are new & centrally located:
> 
> http://www.cielouk.com


They are in Garforth, about 7 miles east of Leeds. Started as a coffee shop on the same street, clearly a successful operation judging by the way they have expanded. From memory they have an interesting business model where profits are benevolently/charitably redirected.


----------

